# merry early Christmas



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

k this is what i got for Christmas

one tank im thinking cpo's , another tank i want yellow cherry shrimp , in the last one im still undecided on, i want a shrimp of medium difficulty and price any thoughts?

cheers and hope everyone else here has a merry Christmas


----------

